# Litter training



## cherylmattison (Oct 22, 2008)

I am getting a puppy next week and I the breeder offers litter training. What experience has anyone had with it's effectiveness? Does anyone know if there automatic litter cleaners for dogs like there are for cats?


----------



## DickLaw (Feb 2, 2008)

The most effectve litter cleaner I know of is ones hand inside a latex (physicans) glove. the glove may be peeled off (over the picked up litter) and a knot tied in the end. The blind people are traned to do this, they then put the glove in a pocket until they find a receptable. We keep our desert landscaped yard picked up after Pearl with very little effort - I an 89, catherine is 81 years young, and Pearl is now 14 months.
DickLaw


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I first got Archie, I tried the puppy litter - after he ate a piece of it, I threw it all away and got the pee pee pads. It just scared me too much, if those pellets absorb fluid, what would it do to his insides?? Of course, I could be wrong, but I didn't want to take a chance.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

do you want to train your dog ,to go on a puppy pad in a litter tray ? or in a tray with cat /puppy litter ..
if i were you ,i would not go near puppy litter ,pups eat it ,dig it ,and get it everywere ... :smheat: 
the puppy pads are the best bet...  jo


----------



## cherylmattison (Oct 22, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 27 2008, 07:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658605


> When I first got Archie, I tried the puppy litter - after he ate a piece of it, I threw it all away and got the pee pee pads. It just scared me too much, if those pellets absorb fluid, what would it do to his insides?? Of course, I could be wrong, but I didn't want to take a chance.[/B]


----------



## cherylmattison (Oct 22, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 27 2008, 07:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658605


> When I first got Archie, I tried the puppy litter - after he ate a piece of it, I threw it all away and got the pee pee pads. It just scared me too much, if those pellets absorb fluid, what would it do to his insides?? Of course, I could be wrong, but I didn't want to take a chance.[/B]


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it depends on your situation. I would prefer to do outdoors but I live in a 5th floor condo with no balcony so litter box training is the best solution. 

Juno does well on it but it did take a bit longer to train. I personally don't use the litter as Juno already tries to eat everything he comes into contact with but I do line a litter pan with potty pads.


----------



## cherylmattison (Oct 22, 2008)

QUOTE (junosowner @ Oct 27 2008, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658912


> I think it depends on your situation. I would prefer to do outdoors but I live in a 5th floor condo with no balcony so litter box training is the best solution.
> 
> Juno does well on it but it did take a bit longer to train. I personally don't use the litter as Juno already tries to eat everything he comes into contact with but I do line a litter pan with potty pads.[/B]


Thank you for responding as I have to admit I am intimidated by all of it. So, how does that work for you? You use the litter box, lined with the potty pads and they go where it is located on their own?


----------



## cherylmattison (Oct 22, 2008)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Oct 27 2008, 07:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658606


> do you want to train your dog ,to go on a puppy pad in a litter tray ? or in a tray with cat /puppy litter ..
> if i were you ,i would not go near puppy litter ,pups eat it ,dig it ,and get it everywere ... :smheat:
> the puppy pads are the best bet...  jo[/B]


 Hi Jo and thanks for responding, (your puppy is so cute, I can hardly wait to get mine.) What you say about them eating it concerns me and I don't know why I didn't think about it. Do you use the pads? If so how do you use them.
Thanks a ton, Cheryl


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (cherylmattison @ Oct 26 2008, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658347


> I am getting a puppy next week and I the breeder offers litter training. What experience has anyone had with it's effectiveness? Does anyone know if there automatic litter cleaners for dogs like there are for cats?[/B]


Don't stress! Just keep the litter box in his area where he will be gated, so he can learn where to go. Remember he should't be allowed free run of the house, that will set u up for failure. 

Clifford was litter box trained, but switched to outside. Regarding what kind of litter to use, I used pine pellets or Feline pine. He didn't eat it, and if they do, which they won't it wouldn't hurt them. Most on here use the potty pads, but those are very expensive. The pine pellets are inexpensive, and can last about up to 5 days, and then dump it out, and start over. Of course you need to clean the box daily, but over all it is the cheaper, and just as easy as pads.

I got my pine pellets from feed stores. These pellets are sold for horse stalls and most feed stores carry a 40lb bag for about 8 bucks.

Good Luck


----------



## Beasley (Oct 17, 2008)

I use a liter box with a pee pad. I was originally going to use litter but did not want my pup to eat it. Puppies eat everything. I tried the pellets but she played with them. So pee pads it is. I get them from walmart, thats the cheapest place around me.
Here is how i trained her. At first I wanted her in a crate when i was not home, but i wanted her to be able to have a place to pee in case on rare occassions i was not home for a long period. I bought a large crate with 2 doors and attached a smaller crate to it with a liter box in it. This gives her a master suit with an attached bathroom. I got her when she was 12 weeks old and she went in the box in her master suit that first night. 
When i was home, i stayed home the first 2 weeks with her, i let her have the run of my sewing room. First i put newspaper down all over then found the spot she preferred to go and only put paper there. Then i moved the paper to a box and she went there. I did it this way because when she first arrived and she started to pee she would stop when i picked her up to put her in the box. She was getting confused so I thought i train her to go on the newspaper then go on the newpaper in a box. I switched to pee pads once she was going more the a dripple. The pads soaks it up more then the newspaper.
For some reason she would not go inside the crate to get to the box in there so i had to have another box in the room we were in. If i caught her going in the wrong place i pick her up and place her in the box. I would not punish her for an accident, i would just pick her up an put her in the right spot. She was trained within a week. When she got the run of the house I set up another box. She was so small and it was hard for her to find the one box. 
That is how i trained her. Oh I almost forgot. When she went in the box she got half a cheerio for a treat and a lot of praise. A whole cheerio was to much for her. It was funny because when she went in the box when I was not looking she would run to me for the cheerio and look so pleased with herself. Sometimes she would just go in the box when passing so she get the treat.
I may change to liter after she is over the eating everthing stage, but then again i may not because i think she may dig in it and liter gets on the paws and then get drags into the rest of the house. I may just stay with the pads.
Hope this helps.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Beasley @ Oct 29 2008, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660324


> I use a liter box with a pee pad. I was originally going to use litter but did not want my pup to eat it. Puppies eat everything. I tried the pellets but she played with them. So pee pads it is. I get them from walmart, thats the cheapest place around me.
> Here is how i trained her. At first I wanted her in a crate when i was not home, but i wanted her to be able to have a place to pee in case on rare occassions i was not home for a long period. I bought a large crate with 2 doors and attached a smaller crate to it with a liter box in it. This gives her a master suit with an attached bathroom. I got her when she was 12 weeks old and she went in the box in her master suit that first night.
> When i was home, i stayed home the first 2 weeks with her, i let her have the run of my sewing room. First i put newspaper down all over then found the spot she preferred to go and only put paper there. Then i moved the paper to a box and she went there. I did it this way because when she first arrived and she started to pee she would stop when i picked her up to put her in the box. She was getting confused so I thought i train her to go on the newspaper then go on the newpaper in a box. I switched to pee pads once she was going more the a dripple. The pads soaks it up more then the newspaper.
> For some reason she would not go inside the crate to get to the box in there so i had to have another box in the room we were in. If i caught her going in the wrong place i pick her up and place her in the box. I would not punish her for an accident, i would just pick her up an put her in the right spot. She was trained within a week. When she got the run of the house I set up another box. She was so small and it was hard for her to find the one box.
> ...


Remember every puppy is different. My Clifford wouldn't touch or chew his litter, but poop and pee in it. If they play in it, they aren't recognizing that is their potty spot. If they know its their potty spot, they won't play in it but avoid, and only use for potty purposes. Its all about training appropriately and being consistent with it. I do perfer litter because of cost but pads work too. To say "all puppies eat everything" isn't a correct statement, and may lead others to believe this. Yes puppies like to explore, but if supervised and trained, these bad habits will not be created. If u can't watch your puppy then its off to the crate or gated area.

So, with all this said, just figure out what works for you and stay with it, and don't switch around, that will cause confusion.


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

QUOTE (cherylmattison @ Oct 27 2008, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659138


> QUOTE (junosowner @ Oct 27 2008, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658912





> I think it depends on your situation. I would prefer to do outdoors but I live in a 5th floor condo with no balcony so litter box training is the best solution.
> 
> Juno does well on it but it did take a bit longer to train. I personally don't use the litter as Juno already tries to eat everything he comes into contact with but I do line a litter pan with potty pads.[/B]


Thank you for responding as I have to admit I am intimidated by all of it. So, how does that work for you? You use the litter box, lined with the potty pads and they go where it is located on their own?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Juno was pad trained a little before I got the litter box but he used to always miss and maybe get only the edge of the pad. The box actually helped him define a specific potty area more. I started out with a play pen and the potty box, once he was using the box regularly, I increased his play area to my entire bathroom. I kept an eye on him all the time if he was outside his playpen. If he remotely looked like he was looking to potty, I directed him to his pan and said "go potty". If he went, LOTS of praise and a treat. When he was smaller, I would direct him to the box about every 30 minutes to the pan and tell him to potty just to remind him where he's allowed to go.

I hope that helps.


----------

